# Ford 2000



## atohal (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am just asking for any and all information anyone has on a ford 2000.

Model Code: B1013B
Production Code: 8L4
Serial Number: B859647

I know what the model code and production code tells you, but what about the serial number?

Also, anyone know any good spare parts shops for it???

I'll be very grateful for any info.

Thanks very much,

Atohal


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi atohal,

Welcome to the Ford / New Holland tractor forum.

Your tractor was made in Basildon, England, which is identified by the "B" in front of the serial number. Often times the numbers from Basildon-made tractors are not translatable; however, your numbers are good. Translation as follows:

*Model B1013B:*
Model/Chassis Type - B10 - Ford 2000, all purpose
Engine - 1 - Diesel
PTO - 3 - Live 540 RPM
Transmission - B - 6x2 (3x1 + hi/lo)

*Production Code 8L4:*
November 4th, 1968

*Serial Number B859647:*
The "B" designates Basildon, England manufacture. There are no records of their serial numbers that I'm aware of.


----------



## atohal (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks EdF,

That is helpful. Lots of websites seem to have 4 or 5 characters in the production code. How come this doesnt?

Thanks for that.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

The Brits usually left off the shift (A=Morning/B=Day/C=Night shift). This normally appears at the end of the code. I suspect that this was because the union didn't want to identify which crew assembled a given tractor!!

Here's how it's interpreted: 

*Production Code 8L4:* 
Year - 8 - 1968
Month - L - November
Day - 4 - 4th day of month
Crew - not given - should be A,B, or C

So, your tractor was assembled on November 4th, 1968, with no crew identification


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Those are outstanding small tractors.
For the most part they are identical to the US made tractors except for some small differences - lights. fenders. step plates. etc.


----------



## WHMaC (Feb 15, 2015)

I need information on my 1975 Ford 2000, Model No. B1022B; Tractor No.: C479712; Unit No.: 5J16B. The numbers that I could make out on the block are" D4NN6015F. This is a 3 cyl. gas unit. It cranks, after using starting fluid, and runs horribly. I let the machine set for about 2 years. I put new points, condenser, rotor, cap, plugs, wires and a coil. I have 118 lbs. on compression read all three cylinders. I am getting a yellow spark through the wires. Number 2 cylinder is not hitting or firing, even though there is a spark. My Dad and two brothers have came back and re-checked my settings on points and plugs and the machine still refuses to fire. Any ideas or suggestions will be appreciated. I have a 6-foot push blade on the front of tractor and need to get it going to level a foundation pad. My direct emai is: [email protected]. Thanks to all that have suggestions. WHMaC


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

WHMac
First of all you need a bright bluish white spart that will jump at least 1/4". See photo.
Short or yellowish spark will not do!
Check your connections to the coil - unscrew the nuts and clean any rust or corrosion off of the connectors and posts. Go all the way back to the starter switch with this.
Next take a piece of brown paper bag and wipe your points clean. You may have debris in there or if they are new maybe oil or a corrosion film that prevents them from making proper contact when they close.
If you buy new points and condenser DO NOT BUY them off ebay Tisco Tractor supply or other discount joint. Go to Napa and buy Blue Streak or Echlin brand. Discount points have notorious failure rates.
If it hasn't been run in two years you likely also have fuel/carb issues too but get good spark and we'll go from there.
Also when asking a question like this it is better to start a new post so as not to hijack another man's post.
PS Welcome to the board.


----------

